# Safe Riding After Dark in the Glendale Area



## bike3 (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be in the Glendale area for business just after the time change and would like advise on where to find the best routes for riding after dark. Thanks!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bike3 said:


> I will be in the Glendale area for business just after the time change and would like advise on where to find the best routes for riding after dark. Thanks!


any of them! 

how far? flats, climbing, etc?

Climb Chevy Chase to Foothill, then route back to Glendale. Here's one we did with Wolfpack on a Monday night. Zoom in on Glendale to get details. We also do rides on Thurs nights if you'd like to join us. Roll at 8:30p out of No. Hollywood - not too far from Glendale.

cheers

Wolfpack Hustle 4-16-12 by hwjtss at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## bike3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Hollywood. I'd be looking for 1-3 hours, preferably climbing routes. Your posted ride looks interesting. I'll save it to use while I'm down there. And thanks for the invite. 8:30 is getting close to me bedtime, but I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bike3 said:


> Thanks Hollywood. I'd be looking for 1-3 hours, preferably climbing routes.


you could also take Chevy Chase to Foothill and go right to Hwy 2 / Angeles Crest and do some more climbing. That one just keeps on going 

turn around and head back whenever you've had enough. Its a nice grade, not too tough.


*of course, take really bright F&R lights along.


----------



## MC357 (Oct 25, 2011)

A good ride is on Kenneth RD, right a few streets above Glenoaks and lets traffic. the road is ok for the most part, also if you want you can climb up to The Castaway, its a nice tough little climb. And you can take Verdugo up to Mostrose/La Crescenta area. These areas died down at night, but there still is traffic and stupid kids that drive there mom/dad cars extremely fast.
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...e,+CA&ei=c8tjUN2bPOHWiwKXmYCgDA&ved=0CIkBELYD
Zoom in and on the left is Castaway (by wildwood cayon park, and to the right and above is montrose.


----------



## bike3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! These all look to be good options.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

if you have a bike rack you can it to rosebowl. i see people ride over there til nine or even later.


----------

